# The new outdoorenclosure



## Taucher76 (Jun 9, 2008)

hi 

here is the first video of the new outdoorenclosure.

hope you like...

At the end of the video you can se my biggest tegu. about 145cm-150cm and 7kg or even more.

A video says more than 100 pix

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4393710/Teju_Aussenanlage">http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4393710/Teju_Aussenanlage</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 9, 2008)

110% awesome, that is great!! You have done a real nice job on it.!!


----------



## Kazzy (Jun 9, 2008)

They don't like sharing, do they? lol! Great enclosure!!!


----------



## angelrose (Jun 9, 2008)

that is so awesome !!! good for those tegus they have a great life.


----------



## sunshine22 (Jun 9, 2008)

That is amazing!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

Piece of living art. Your tegu's look amazing...great job.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 9, 2008)

JEEZ, that's....that's.....that's something I might like to live in XD You think I could come live in with your tegus for a while?


----------



## Lexi (Jun 9, 2008)

that is freakin amazing.


----------



## olympus (Jun 9, 2008)

Now that's what I call a tegu cage.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, GORGEOUS! How big is that living space? It looks like the size of my entire backyard!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW, that's great!!! You make us all look like amateurs!!

How is it warm enough to keep Tegu's outside when the average temp in July (warmest month of the year) is 64 degrees (18 degrees Celsius)? http://average-temperature.com/temps/617103380/HANNOVER


----------



## dorton (Jun 9, 2008)

Very cool to say the least!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 9, 2008)

dude taucher you always impress me thats incredible


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 9, 2008)

im so jealous


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2008)

Taucher, that is amazing. You should be really proud.


----------



## Taucher76 (Jun 12, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> WOW, that's great!!! You make us all look like amateurs!!
> 
> How is it warm enough to keep Tegu's outside when the average temp in July (warmest month of the year) is 64 degrees (18 degrees Celsius)? http://average-temperature.com/temps/617103380/HANNOVER




Hi...

your list with the average temps is not right....its much warmer...
and for the cold days they have their weatherhouse...there are always 20 degree...without external heating...

but they are always outside...fom 09.30 am up to 8-9 pm.
they love the real natural light...much more activ than in the indoor enclosure.


----------



## Taucher76 (Jun 12, 2008)

Azaleah said:


> Wow, GORGEOUS! How big is that living space? It looks like the size of my entire backyard!



Here is the link...

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://teju.info/eoutdoor.html">http://teju.info/eoutdoor.html</a><!-- m -->

and here with new pix....but at this time in german...but pix have no language...

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://teju.info/aussenbau.html">http://teju.info/aussenbau.html</a><!-- m -->


----------

